# Suprecur nasal spray & menstruation



## Pom

Hi

Newly joined & hope someone can help.  On Suprecur nasal spray for 2 weeks & 2 days for donor IVF.  Treatment cycle cancelled due to donor's timetable.  Haven't taken any Suprecur for 4 weeks and 3 days.  My period is over a week late - could I be pregnant? (have had 2 children and presumed I was too old to conceive naturally).

Also trying to locate the someone on this site:

Age 44, pregnant naturally but lost baby at 5 weeks, going for IVF in November or December.

If you have a contact name, please let me know.

Thanks.  Pom.


----------



## Ruth

Period can be late after stopping nasal spray and can sometimes just skip amonth.

Ruth


----------



## sarah lc

hello my name is sarah and i am at the argc about to start ICSI for the first time.  I have been on suprecur nasal spray for 1 week and my period is late also.  Is it normal for the nasal spray to delay periods?? very keen to get started on the next stage i normally am very regular, Anyone have any advice for me or at the same stage?  thankyou


----------



## space70

Hi Sarah,
I'm in the same predicament as you.  I've been taking Suprecur for over a week now as part of a monitored cycle at the Lister and my period is now late.  Does anyone know if this is usual?
It's so, so frustrating - you think you're just about to start treatment finally and something else appears to go wrong.  
Perhaps we're just panicking and this is quite regular.......  
Does anyone have any experience of this?

(Sorry I'm sure you were hoping for a more informative response than my rant!)

Stacey


----------

